# Applying for a position at a Medical marijuana Dispensary



## bde0001 (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone work for a dispensary? A new medical marijuana law has just passed in my state and I would Like to be one of the first to apply for a position in order to increase my odds of getting the job. Do I have to be a Medical Marijuana patient or no? Any advice that you think would be helpful is encouraged. thank you


----------



## Robfather (Jan 6, 2013)

I've worked at one in Canada. Mostly it's an inside gig meaning you have to know someone. I suppose if you had a strong knowledge of all things marijuana including growing, strain types, medical info and a possible client list you might get in. Just don't show up looking like a chronic pothead, lol. They will ask you why you want to work there so have a good answer prepared. Good luck dude


----------

